# pathfinder alarm problem, please help!



## hfie (Sep 7, 2006)

hi I am new,

My 95 pathfinder car alarm keeps going off many times during the day and night. I thought it was because cars drove to close to it because the alarm is sensitive but even when no cars pass by it it goes off. Its the original alarm that came with the car. I bought the truck used in november.

Any ideas what I can do? I simply want to unplug the noise maker but I am worried about doing that. I something about sensors does anyone know if maybe those are out of whack?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Those stock alarm modules seem to cause more problems than they cure. You might try taking out the driver's side seat and checking under the carpet for pinched or corroded wires. Also check the wiring plugs for the alarm module.


----------



## linorygun (Sep 14, 2006)

*Me Too! - alarm keeps going off*

Please let me know if you find a fix. I'll keep looking...




hfie said:


> hi I am new,
> 
> My 95 pathfinder car alarm keeps going off many times during the day and night. I thought it was because cars drove to close to it because the alarm is sensitive but even when no cars pass by it it goes off. Its the original alarm that came with the car. I bought the truck used in november.
> 
> Any ideas what I can do? I simply want to unplug the noise maker but I am worried about doing that. I something about sensors does anyone know if maybe those are out of whack?


----------



## madrabbitt (Jan 11, 2005)

is there any way to flat out disable the damn thing?


----------



## linorygun (Sep 14, 2006)

*Pathfinder alarm disable*

After calling 2 dealerships, whose service managers told me that my '93 Pathfinder couldn't have a factory alarm, I took it to a local stereo/alarm shop. A very knowledgeable alarm tech removed the driver's seat, exposed the factory alarm box, and disconnected the harness. He connected the ignition wire to itself, bypassing the alarm box, and everything is good. ...and quiet! I now have no alarm and I am $40 poorer. Money well spent. One of the end wires in the harness had shorted to a small metal bracket. Probably fried the unit. 

Hope this information saves people $40!


madrabbitt said:


> is there any way to flat out disable the damn thing?


----------



## madrabbitt (Jan 11, 2005)

wait. driver's seat?

mine's under the passenger seat. 93 as well


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Shouldn't be unless it's aftermarket. The ECU is the only thing that should be under your passenger's seat.


----------



## madrabbitt (Jan 11, 2005)

so lets not cut the wires leading to that.
gotcha.

i'll look under the driver's seat tomorrow


----------



## narice (Sep 22, 2006)

*need more info*

ok what color is the ignition wires that i need to connect after bypassing the alarm box??



linorygun said:


> After calling 2 dealerships, whose service managers told me that my '93 Pathfinder couldn't have a factory alarm, I took it to a local stereo/alarm shop. A very knowledgeable alarm tech removed the driver's seat, exposed the factory alarm box, and disconnected the harness. He connected the ignition wire to itself, bypassing the alarm box, and everything is good. ...and quiet! I now have no alarm and I am $40 poorer. Money well spent. One of the end wires in the harness had shorted to a small metal bracket. Probably fried the unit.
> 
> Hope this information saves people $40!


----------

